# I Found a Good LYS!



## maur1011 (Jul 25, 2011)

Hi all,

Even if they deserve it, no one wants to name a bad LYS (Local Yarn Shop). BUT I think it would be great to give a shout out to the good LYS's and pass the word where to shop! I've seen a few kudos here and there, but how great would it be to have them in one post? Let's give credit where it's deserved!

Queens, NY:
Cook's Arts & Crafts, 80-09 Myrtle Avenue, Glendale NY
Great customer service. I spent a hour browsing and the owner shared her project to show me how a specific yarn I liked would work up.


----------



## determined_to-knit (May 16, 2011)

Pearls Yarn Shop in Tucson, Arizona is also a wonderful local yarn shop!


----------



## Araciel (Apr 2, 2011)

The knitter's Edge in Bethlehem, PA. The owners are always ready to help, I find they carry a very good yarn selection, three rooms are used for knitting groups, each time I visit there is always a group of people in each room, learning or working on a project, plus the couch area.


----------



## ginamarie12345 (Mar 13, 2012)

Hobby Lobby in Muskegon MI is also very friendly and willing to help if you have any questions.


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

Re: Cook's

I have never been there, usually go to Smiley's to pick up good finds/novelty yarn at unbelievable prices. I avoid LYS because I don't want to pay $10-$20 fo one skein of yarn. Does Cook's ever have anything on sale??


----------



## Paula Plant (Apr 5, 2011)

Hi from 

We have a good lys here in Huntsville Ont. called Knit Three Together people are great and it's fun to hang out there for hour's if you want.


----------



## HappyKnitting (Feb 26, 2012)

My local yarn store is Black Locust Farm in Lodi, Ohio. Much variety, excellent service, ability to sit and knit with others. A group of us are working on the same pattern with different yarn and colors. Lots of fun!

When I retire, I plan to be a permanent fixture there 
BJ


----------



## Sue H (Mar 23, 2011)

Janet's Yarn and Craft Store, Marshfield, WI. She is the most awesome lady--lots of fun and VERY helpful!!! Stop in and check it out if you're ever in the area!!!!! And if you do, tell her Nancy's sister Sue said "Hi"!!!! She'll crack up!!!!


----------



## dottie2 (Mar 22, 2011)

Mountain Knits & Pearls in Stroudsburg,Pa. Wonderful friendly people there & always willing to help if needed.


----------



## maur1011 (Jul 25, 2011)

jeannietta said:


> Re: Cook's
> 
> I have never been there, usually go to Smiley's to pick up good finds/novelty yarn at unbelievable prices. I avoid LYS because I don't want to pay $10-$20 fo one skein of yarn. Does Cook's ever have anything on sale??


Their prices are not 'fancy' store prices. They are right in line with AC Moore (although I doubt they have coupons), but a lovely mixture of the inexpensive (such as Red Heart) and more expensive stuff (which is still not really pricy for what it is). Owner is just as happy to sell you either-no yarn snobbery.


----------



## lornabob (Feb 18, 2012)

I found a neat LYS in Waterloo, Iowa. It's just across the street from my favorite haunt, the Hancock Fabric Store. Located at 2827 University Avenue, Waterloo, Three Oaks Knits is open from 12-7 M-Sat, 1-5 on Sunday. Knitting groups are welcomed. The owner Megan Lostroh is very friendly and helpful. 

LornaBob


----------



## Betty White (Feb 14, 2011)

The Knitting Basket in Richmond VA. These ladies ae always glad to help you. Love going there. I have heard The Yarn Lounge (also in Richmond) is a great place to meet to knit etc. but have never been there.


----------



## nitrpat (Apr 1, 2011)

HappyKnitting said:


> My local yarn store is Black Locust Farm in Lodi, Ohio. Much variety, excellent service, ability to sit and knit with others. A group of us are working on the same pattern with different yarn and colors. Lots of fun!
> 
> When I retire, I plan to be a permanent fixture there
> BJ


Can you give me the address? I'm not too far from Lodi - I visit the outlet stores there. I'd love to check out the shop. You can send me a PM if you want, with the information. Thanks! :thumbup:


----------



## patticake (Feb 10, 2011)

The yarn garden-lawence in charlotte, mi. lindsey is the owner and very helpful.


----------



## Knitress (Feb 14, 2012)

That is a great idea. There is no LYS here where I am.


----------



## maur1011 (Jul 25, 2011)

Knitress said:


> That is a great idea. There is no LYS here where I am.


Smiley's (in NY) sells yarn online and has great prices. If you have to mail order, may as well get a bargain. I've not been, but have checked them out online and the yarn I bought on sale with coupons (one at a time, no less) can be purchased in volume at sale prices.


----------



## patticake (Feb 10, 2011)

off hand I dont't have it, lost it in moving to NM. Her phone number is 517-541-9323. I haver her permission to place this. hope this helps.


----------



## Fran33 (Feb 15, 2012)

Steven B Knit in Minneapolis , Mn great yarn selection and the staff there is awesome!


----------



## gmcmullen (Dec 29, 2011)

Redlands Yarn Co. in Redlands, CA. They are sooo nice and friendly, and try to call each customer by name. And, they're always having clearance sales and other fun events. This week will be no tax on any sales. They also have cookies and coffee and will spin your yarn, if from a hank. Plus, they have a nice selection and variety of prices from super reasonable to super "too rich for my pocketbook" yarn.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

I have 2 great LYS's!!
Bumbleberry in Clarksville, GA. Friendly staff, offers classes and so on, a rare gem in the small towns in NE GA for sure!! Plus it's right next door to a great coffee shop, grab your knitting bag and sit and stitch and have coffee with friends!! What could be greater??

Yarn Rhapsody in Gainesville, GA is a bit further away for me, but I absolutely love the staff!!! I've run in right at closing and they didn't mind letting me take my time. I ended up buying several hanks and a few balls of beautiful yarns. Really want to get back there soon!!


----------



## Doreen LaVine (Jul 25, 2011)

My LYS is Knit 'n Stitch in Cocoa (Village), FL. It's a darling shop with fantastic quality yarns, at decent prices, all knitters and crocheter employee/owners, who help, teach and visit with all who enter. Huge Sunday Sale today (April 15th) 1-4 SUPER prices on a variety of materials!! A real must to visit in Space Coast FL.


----------



## nogysbaby (May 29, 2011)

It would be very great for those yarn shops to have a web sight so we whom live no where around these wonderful shops to shop there also!!


----------



## Araciel (Apr 2, 2011)

Here is two yarn shops websites;
theknittersedge.com
[email protected]


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

Peoline said:


> The knitter's Edge in Bethlehem, PA. The owners are always ready to help, I find they carry a very good yarn selection, three rooms are used for knitting groups, each time I visit there is always a group of people in each room, learning or working on a project, plus the couch area.


Do you have an address for that shop? My daughter recently moved to Nazareth so we'll be able to check it out when I visit. Do you know anything about the one on Main Street in Nazareth?


----------



## Joanne5 (Feb 12, 2011)

My LYS is Maypies Cottage in Sheboygan Falls, Wi. I can't say enough good things about their service. They seem to remember everyones name, are so knowledgeable about yarn, give classes, and just generaly help with any problems we have. They also have knit and chat at different times durung the week. It is a fabulous place!!


----------



## Araciel (Apr 2, 2011)

The Knitter's Edge, 1601 W. Broad St. You can check online their website, see the yarn selection, classes, projects and hours. The parking lot is small but there is ample street parking. 
The one in Nazareth, I was there only once and did not like the yarn selection/quality or their customer service, they were to busy with their own stuff to offer some help.


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

Thanx, Peoline, we'll be sure to check out The Knitter's Edge. Thanx, too, for the head's up on the one in Nazareth.


----------



## cookscrafts (Apr 18, 2012)

Oh my! - I'm blushing right now. Thanks for the kind words for my shop and I hope I can help you again one day.


----------



## cookscrafts (Apr 18, 2012)

I have some hand dyed hand spun wool and wool blends that are in that price range but the rest of my yarn is set at the suggested retail ranging from $2-$7. I can't beat Smiley's prices, they only sell yarn that is no longer manufactured. When companies discontinues yarn Smileys buys it up in bulk and can sell it for very little. Always make sure to buy more than what you think you will need for a project because once they sell out, they won't be able to get it again. To answer your question, yes we have sales which I post on Facebook, twitter and our web site when I get something at a good price. Feel free to contact me and let me know if I can answer anything else.


jeannietta said:


> Re: Cook's
> 
> I have never been there, usually go to Smiley's to pick up good finds/novelty yarn at unbelievable prices. I avoid LYS because I don't want to pay $10-$20 fo one skein of yarn. Does Cook's ever have anything on sale??


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

My LYS is Webs. They are awesome!!

Website: www.yarn.com


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Tempe Yarn & Fiber
1415 E University Dr.
Tempe AZ 85281

tempeyarn.ccom


----------

